# Suhr guitars porn, yes?



## Dusty201087 (Jul 2, 2009)

Post Suhr pr0nz if you have it 












GO!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 2, 2009)

I Suhr love this thread


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ that Suhr was a cheesy line Scar 

Enjoy these....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2009)

^That white one = Love.


----------



## damigu (Jul 2, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


>



that is super hot!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 2, 2009)

I covet this guitar


----------



## playstopause (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2009)

The singlecut in the first post.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 3, 2009)

wow some serious sweetness... I love Guthries and Reb's...nice


----------



## Shannon (Jul 3, 2009)

technomancer said:


> I covet this guitar



Mmmm.....Reb Beach Sig!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2009)

This suhr is a great thread.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> This suhr is a great thread.





Suhrley you jest.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 3, 2009)

I love that one


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> [IMG="http://www.online-discussion.com/GuthrieGovan/Photos/Modern_Silver_Drip_SS.jpg"]http://www.online-discussion.com/GuthrieGovan/Photos/Modern_Silver_Drip_SS.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I love that one





EDIT: Eh? Where'd your link go, Apophis?


----------



## Variant (Jul 3, 2009)

Whitewash FTW! Only wish they had matched that board.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 3, 2009)

That would make the guitar look as if it had been soaked in bleach.  

There needs to be more *red* guitars, eh Variant?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 3, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


>




Possibly the nicest finish i have ever seen on a guitar. Gorgeous cut of wood also.


----------



## Variant (Jul 3, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> That would make the guitar look as if it had been soaked in bleach.



 Then compliment it with antiqued copper hardware. 



> There needs to be more *red* guitars, eh Variant?



Hmmm... I'm not a fan of red or heads on my guitars.  Maybe I should get working on a design for the the official HRHLC guitar, though.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 3, 2009)

Variant said:


> Hmmm... I'm not a fan of red or heads on my guitars.  Maybe I should get working on a design for the the official HRHLC guitar, though.



You know what I mean. 

Yesh, the HRHLC needs to be firmly established! Going anywhere, we are not!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 3, 2009)

All I know is you two have wonderful avatars


----------



## technomancer (Jul 3, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Mmmm.....Reb Beach Sig!



Indeed... that guitar is currently for sale and there is no way in hell I can justify buying it, but I can't help wanting to anyways


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2009)

Also John Suhr makes some great amps with his amp company Custom Audio.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 4, 2009)

Shur yes Shur!


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 4, 2009)

Just so you dudes know, it is pronounced "Sir". I wasnt sure till i talk to them.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 4, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> Just so you dudes know, it is pronounced "Sir". I wasnt sure till i talk to them.



Shur yes Shur!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 5, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> Just so you dudes know, it is pronounced "Sir". I wasnt sure till i talk to them.



That always confused me, everyone always said "sir" but I still pronounced it "sure". Oh and btw Peter, you need to get that purple guitar now  Plus a model with 27 frets


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 6, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Oh and btw Peter, you need to get that purple guitar now  Plus a model with 27 frets



I agree!!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 6, 2009)

hurrry i wantt oneeee 
a very simple mock my friend made


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 7, 2009)

theperfectcell6 said:


> hurrry i wantt oneeee
> a very simple mock my friend made


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to own these two:






Now i just own this one:






This is probably my favorite of all the ones i've seen:











Another beauty:


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jul 9, 2009)

Those Suhr are lovely guitars! Okay, I think that's enough of the Suhr jokes.
Seriously though, I love the spalted maple one with the little Tribal F-Hole. So tacky and yet, so lovely... It's missing 2 frets, a string, and a reverse headstock...  QUICK! Someone do a mockup or maybe a photoshop!


----------



## Red&Die (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm the new owner of that Spalted Maple...


----------



## damigu (Jul 10, 2009)

Red&Die said:


>



whoa!    

i never even realized that inlays like that would be possible!!



now i have something else to include in my plans for an eventual custom!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 13, 2009)

holyshitwtfinlay!! how did they do that?!


----------



## loktide (Jul 13, 2009)

holy shit 

so many incredible guitars in one thread


----------



## Bleak (Jul 15, 2009)

shadowlife said:


>



I've actually gotten the chance to play that one.
VERY nice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> This suhr is a great thread.





Scar Symmetry said:


> I Suhr love this thread



beat you to it


----------



## durangokid (Jul 15, 2009)

They suhrtainly looks awsome!

To my eyes this one must be the most beautiful i've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 15, 2009)

^ really? i love all of these suhrs, especially peters, but that to me looks like it is capped with an old pair of jeans


----------



## durangokid (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah,when i saw it for the first time,i though the same thing,but then i started to like it,it's different than from others finishes.
this one and the whale blue on the LE2009 carved top are the most beautiful ones,but i would like to have suhr in any color they offer they all look awsome


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Aug 22, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ that Suhr was a cheesy line Scar
> 
> Enjoy these....


 
Sorry guys, I know this thread has been dead for over a month, but what model and finish is this one?


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 22, 2009)

My favs:


----------



## Konfusius (Aug 22, 2009)

OH MY! I got jizz in my pants!


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 22, 2009)

When Bruce Willis was dead at the end of 6th Sense...



Konfusius said:


> I got jizz in my pants!


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Aug 22, 2009)

If I saw this one in person, 
I'm pretty sure I'd squirt


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 22, 2009)

^Ditto, but I think the pink one that Peter posted a few posts up is amazing - the first time I've been THAT impressed by a pink guitar.. although, there was an RGT320 a few years ago in "Wet Rose" that was a brilliant pink just like that one.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 23, 2009)

Guitar Nymph said:


> If I saw this one in person,
> I'm pretty sure I'd squirt



LOL!

This finish is so 3D/Holographic that makes me want to jump right in the guitar!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Aug 23, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> ^^ that Suhr was a cheesy line Scar
> 
> Enjoy these....



That quilt Suhr-passes all others... I know, I know  I just couldn't help it


----------



## Wiz (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow that's a very nice-looking quilt!!! Pricetag?


----------



## Crazy German (Aug 28, 2009)

meh.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Aug 28, 2009)

Crazy German said:


> meh.



Thanks for your contribution bro! 

...


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Aug 28, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Wow that's a very nice-looking quilt!!! Pricetag?


I saw it on ebay for around $4,500.



Dusty201087 said:


> Thanks for your contribution bro!
> 
> ...


Burn.


----------



## Sean Babiniec (Aug 28, 2009)

Ho maing!!!! Those things are perfect!!!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 28, 2009)

Guitar Nymph said:


> If I saw this one in person,
> I'm pretty sure I'd squirt



 I actually laughed in person.


----------

